# Late Late Late Wedding Gift for Hustad



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe we can special order a feral cat :lol: .


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I should have pointed out the fact the squirrel is actuall a whisky decanter and is prepared by a "professional taxidermist" 8).


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Lisa would love it, but I'm guessing they would regift it to me for a birthday or something 8)


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

That's an awesome mount...I'd love to do a few shots of Crown out of that squirrel.

"Tails up, boys!!!!!!"


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bioman said:


> I should have pointed out the fact the squirrel is actuall a whisky decanter and is prepared by a "professional taxidermist" 8).


Nice! Although my days are over with fatherhood around the corner...I would give it to deltaboy for his wedding in July.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> Nice! Although my days are over with fatherhood around the corner...I would give it to deltaboy for his wedding in July.


 :shake: :roll: :shake:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

That would be getting officialy squirrly... :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Madison said:


> Chris Hustad said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Although my days are over with fatherhood around the corner...I would give it to deltaboy for his wedding in July.
> ...


  Daddy?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have a little Hustad due around Christmas time. We're pretty excited!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Chris Hustad said:


> Although my days are over with fatherhood around the corner...I would give it to deltaboy for his wedding in July.


Yeah ill believe that when i see it. :wink:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Chris congratulations! Since my birthday is one week before X-mas, I'll pass on this bit of advice, just remember to keep the two separate. Not that I'm bitter...   :lol: .


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Right on!!! :beer:

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice work, bet grandma and grandpa Hustad are very happy!! I have to take my wife to friggen Europe in the Fall to get that done. I am hoping some good Italian wine will get her sauced up enough I can pull the goalie on her :beer:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Congrads Chris!

Awesome "flask"...though I am not sure it is too easy to conceal.....

Jeff Given


----------

